# Wing Chun in Massachusetts?



## Mastrogiacomo

Hi,

New and female member.  I previously studied Wing Chun at the Oriental Culture Institute in Danvers but left as it was too mixed with Arnis.  Then I studied with Jim Roselando in Medford but left after much pressuring to find a partner to train with (none in the class lived anywhere near me) so after some hostility, I left.  I just didn't feel he was very experienced with female students and I was pretty much ignored in general. The Wing Chun group at Shodokan in Salem has disbanded with no forwarding address.  Henry Mui no longer teaches, so I'm told, and his student Stanley Jue is both too far and hard style and no real resemblence to Wing Chun.  Any other students of Mui charge $80 to $100 per hour and I'm basically broke and looking for someone on the North Shore.  I'm pretty shocked how hard it is to find a class in my area. Is there ANYONE on this forum a practitioner of this style that knows of someone willing to teach women at an affordable cost?  Or do you know where Sifu Henry Mui of Boston is?  I've heard he still teaches privately out of a restaurant in Chinatown but not sure how true it is.  Any info would be appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## MJS

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!  

As for your question..I really don't know much about WC, but you may find some answers in the WC section of the forum!

Mike


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Hi Mastrogiacomo, and welcome!

Unfortunately, I'm not able to answer your request - the only school I know much about in Boston is a primarily TKD school.  Sorry!  I'll ask around a bit and if I hear anything useful, I'll let you know.

I hope someone else on MT can help.


----------



## still learning

Hello, Welcome, Sorry to hear of your problems.  May I suggest starting in some new that may have been in the back of your mind?  Judo, Kempo. etc. that may be closer to home and meet your price range.  

 My son and I started in one thing only to have the Sensi quit with no replacement.  We started in a new art and never look back. Happy with the present stuff.  Keep what you learn and move on.

 One never knows the future, this could be a blessing....Aloha


----------



## Mastrogiacomo

I might up having to do that.  Teachers here are either not qualified, don't teach the true style or seem to mysteriously open and move on quickly.  Go figure....I studied five years so I wanted to get good and stay with it but it's not worth it to be taken advantage of.  I'd love to find something women friendly where I can excel -- hope my navel ring won't be an issue.


----------



## ami

it's in your backdoor, and it's good suff:

http://www.winthropwingchunclub.com/


----------



## KempoGuy06

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Xue Sheng

ami said:


> it's in your backdoor, and it's good suff:
> 
> http://www.winthropwingchunclub.com/


 

Wing Chun
http://www.wckfa.com/
Arlington and Cambridge, MA USA    (617) 876 - 1982

Dr. Jack Tak Fok Ling (Ling Tak Fok) use to be in Boston, but he may actually be in Northern NY now (if he is hooray for me, I need to check this out more), I am not sure. He was either a student of Yip Man or Leung Sheung who was a student of Yip Man. But most unfortunately I have no idea where in Boston if he is still there. 

Also I was going to say Winthrop but I see ami beat me to it. 

I use to live in that area but most unfortunately I have little knowledge of what is there anymore. Sorry I could not help more.

Welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## ami

having met people from http://www.wckfa.com/ i suggest you find another place. it's a melting pot of styles there. peace.


----------



## Xue Sheng

ami said:


> having met people from http://www.wckfa.com/ i suggest you find another place. it's a melting pot of styles there. peace.


 
Thanks, I cannot vouch for any of the Wing Chun schools in MA, I just knew where a couple where. 

I would be interested in knowing if Ling Tak Fok where still there though.


----------



## IcemanSK

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Sorry I can't help with your quest.


----------



## Carol

Our school teaches Wing Chun on the North Shore.   

We are known as a Filipino school but we have a Chinese night of classes that feature Wing Chun and Chi Gong.  

Martial Arts Research Institute in Salem, MA

www.combatkali.com


----------



## stone_dragone

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## KPM

Replied to wrong forum


----------



## wingchun100

Dang...this thread was from 13 years ago!


----------

